# Help! IVF - do I consider th new job



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Help! I am desperately unhappy at my job. I have had numerous failed IVFs and have put a lot on hold for this. I need to move into another company as I am not enjoying this one at all and the pressure is immense. I may get a position at a company I have always wanted and it is my ticket out of unhappiness at my current job. However, a very close source to me knows the manager I would be reporting to and says she has a very bad management style. Eg doesn't let her staff go for appoitments etc. I don't know if she will be understanding to IVF because appartenyl she easily gets rid of people she is that high up. 

Do I stay in a job that makes me unhappy but that I at least have freedom IVF wise to go to do tis? Or do I leave and risk they don't allow me out enough to do this....any thoughts would help!!


----------



## Faile (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello ;

I saw you post and I am actually going through a similar choice, I have come to the decision that I am so unhappy and stressed at my current job that I think the change will be good.  I am  truly hopeful that they will be understanding at the new job as a I will literally be just finished the 3 month probationary point 1 month before I am scheduled to go to Czech Republic to get DEIVF, I plan on telling them that I am just going on vacation though and am not planning on dropping the IVF bomb ..... I think that stress is a huge factor in us conceiving and staying pregnant so your choice should be whatever you think is the best for your health. 

Whatever you decide I wish you all the luck!  

xxFaile


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your response. Good lick with everything...it is hard and at some point I guess you can't leave your life on hold and be unhappy forever in a job....hard choice though knowing your new manager is difficult and may nt let you off for IVF


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Tiffanymi,

I have been through the same situation, I had horrid job but stayed there on the off chance that the IVF would work and then I would be entitled to maternity leave.  After my 2nd IVF failed I decided that I need to stop and get on with life.  I took at break from IVF and started a new job which felt a breath of fresh air. I have used my annual leave for all my hospital appointments so that it doesnt interfere with work so much, I feel that sometimes making that change does help


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks Sophie. I am so worried as apparently the new manager I would be reporting to is a nightmare.


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Tiffanymi,
The potential new job sounds like it would cause you a lot of stress. Wouldn't you be trading a devil you know for one you don't? From an outside perspective, I would stay at the first job for the peace of mind regarding IVF it brings. You can always get a another job later. If you quit and you go to the new job that makes it very difficult to proceed with IVF, wouldn't you be as miserable, if not more?
Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks froggy I agree, and IVF is the most important thing....just so hard to put everything off for wo long. I don't though think I'm goingto take it as its too risky and stressful, you are right!


----------

